# Richard Fife



## yarok (Apr 16, 2012)

Anybody know anything about Richard Fife and his Ivory tortoises? If i was to purchase a Sulcata would he be a good person to buy from? Also does Het for ivory mean anything or is that just a way for them to make more money?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 16, 2012)

If I had the money for a Ivory, I would get it from Richard Fife...

The wife wouldn't be happy if I spent that much for a tortoise right now...


----------



## DeanS (Apr 16, 2012)

If I had the money to get an ivory from Fife...I would! Oh wait! I did! 







Aladar is also up for sale...$7500 firm! CASH...Pick up ONLY! 

He's very reputable.

And Het for Ivory means that they have the ivory gene and some of their offspring will produce ivory offspring!


----------



## yarok (Apr 16, 2012)

DeanS said:


> If I had the money to get an ivory from Fife...I would! Oh wait! I did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there any way to verify that a tort is het for ivory or am i just taking somebodys word for it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2012)

***says quietly to Dean: You'd better quit making that promotion. Someone might take you up on it and then have to sue you for false advertising***


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 16, 2012)

DeanS said:


> If I had the money to get an ivory from Fife...I would! Oh wait! I did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Dean, the wife and I are still gathering the money to buy Snowflake! I wish!! 
You got any new pic's of Snowflake and the others? Would love to see them!


----------



## DeanS (Apr 16, 2012)

emysemys said:


> ***says quietly to Dean: You'd better quit making that promotion. Someone might take you up on it and then have to sue you for false advertising***



It's not phony! I have my sights set on a grander program! And, I'm being generous! Mrs. Dean wants $10K. If no body steps up then I build Aladar a new compound...and I get to keep him! So I win, either way!

And the little ivories are up too...$500 for Snowflake (cuz she's a runt...and a girl) and $3000 for Eggroll (cuz she's a healthy girl)...again...no shipping!

Snowflake









Eggroll


----------



## fhintz (Apr 16, 2012)

DeanS said:


> He's very reputable.



Yes, Aladar does look quite reputable.


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 16, 2012)

DeanS said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > ***says quietly to Dean: You'd better quit making that promotion. Someone might take you up on it and then have to sue you for false advertising***
> ...


Are you serious about that price of $500 for Snowflake?? That's a lot lower then the price u told me awhile ago.. Altho I'm screwed cause I live in Indiana.......


----------



## dmmj (Apr 16, 2012)

@ dean, how could you even consider selling aladar?
Would you consider 7500 in trade? books perhaps?


----------



## yarok (Apr 16, 2012)

I could have sworn I started this thread...


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 16, 2012)

yarok said:


> I could have sworn I started this thread...



I guess u been hi-jacked!!!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 16, 2012)

yarok said:


> I could have sworn I started this thread...


Sorry that happens to thread sometimes, we can always split it off for you if you like.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 16, 2012)

yarok said:


> I could have sworn I started this thread...



You did...I'm just throwing in the end product of what you get from Fife...plus I answered all your questions? Didn't intend to hijack it...just 'enhancing' it a bit!


----------



## JeffG (Apr 16, 2012)

yarok said:


> Is there any way to verify that a tort is het for ivory or am i just taking somebodys word for it?



You are just taking the breeder's word for it when you buy a het. Richard Fife is not someone that I would have a hard time trusting though. He has been around for a long time, and I have never heard a bad thing about him.


----------



## yarok (Apr 16, 2012)

JeffG said:


> yarok said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to verify that a tort is het for ivory or am i just taking somebodys word for it?
> ...



That was the answer I was looking for. Thank you. Threads all yours guys...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 16, 2012)

JeffG said:


> yarok said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to verify that a tort is het for ivory or am i just taking somebodys word for it?
> ...



 He does have a great reputation.


----------



## Baoh (Apr 17, 2012)

You do take the breeder's word for it that you have a het, although the three main people who are currently producing these in decent numbers are honest men as far as I can tell with respect to this. I have one adult male, two adult hets, and one subadult het that originally came from Richard Fife. I also have a large juvenile female that came from another breeder.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 17, 2012)

Are ivory sulcatas called "ivory" because they are pale, or because they hale from the Ivory Coast, Africa? If it is because they are pale, does that decrease their tolerance for solar radiation, and increase their ability to synthesize vitamin D, as in humans?


----------



## Irwin4530 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a red foot from richard....LOVE her!
I hope to buy from him again.


----------



## Baoh (Apr 18, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Are ivory sulcatas called "ivory" because they are pale, or because they hale from the Ivory Coast, Africa? If it is because they are pale, does that decrease their tolerance for solar radiation, and increase their ability to synthesize vitamin D, as in humans?



It is a phenotypic descriptor.

They do not appear to suffer any ill effects, although the basic physics apply regarding heat gain and retention due to chromatic difference. A dark sulcata of a given size at a particular starting temperature will heat up faster than its pale equivalent in the same set of conditions. Does this become significant? I do not know and, since there is no need for me to modify care, I do not worry about it. Due to the leucism, their eyes are fine in the sunlight, too. No special care needed in that regard.


----------



## Edna (Jun 17, 2012)

DeanS said:


> It's not phony! I have my sights set on a grander program!



I know I'm late to the party here, but this post has me wondering. More grand than Aladar??? What do you have planned, Mr. Dean?


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh Edna. Much has happened in your absence....
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-NEW-ADDITIONS-TO-THE-HERD#axzz1y5gghXlV


----------



## Edna (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, Tom. I was still a bit confused when I saw the baby pictures, but when I followed the thread link to the 250+ pound males and looked at the pics, I understood. WOW! I figured it had to be "grander" in the size sense of the word.


----------

